# Shipping my pet burmese python to south africa?



## Azure (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm planning on moving to south africa Polokwane but from all the research i have done from the shipping, to their rules on burmese pythons or permits im still completely clueless about it all. 
Would my snake need to go through a quarantine process before and after getting there? 
And would i need to sign a series of paperwork and get a permit? 

If anyone has any information or just anything about it that can help me understand the process of it all it would be really appreciated.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

At the very least you will need a CITES export permit from the UK and a CITES import permit from South Africa. The cost of transporting will also be prohibitively high.


----------



## Azure (Nov 4, 2021)

Thankyou for helping. Could you explain a cities permit please? And i assumed the cost of transporting her would be high but do you know the average amount it will cost?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Azure said:


> Thankyou for helping. Could you explain a cities permit please? And i assumed the cost of transporting her would be high but do you know the average amount it will cost?


If you use the search function, or browse through the posts for similar topics you'll get a better understanding of whats involved, or use google to locate a shipping company. Most seem to deal with relocating cats or dogs, but they probably get the odd enquiry for reptiles too - here's one to get you started One company that offer a pet transportation service (mainly cats or dogs) within the UK stated 



> The average price for relocating a pet within the UK ranges between £310 and £425 for a long distance delivery


You might find international shipping via air is ten times that cost....

Permits - Ball park figure will be £50 - £80 per permit, plus possibly the cost of a vet's health check (might be a requirement of the shipping company as much as a requirement under the legal requirements) which could be a few hundred. Then the cost of an approved shipping box, plus the cost of air freight, which needs to be in the pressurised and heated compartment, which adds a premium to the cost of transport. You also have to used designated airports for both out bound and inbound for customs purposes. Dogs and Cats need to be microchipped, and vaccinated, now whilst there is little risk requiring a reptile to be vaccinated, you may have to have it microchipped so it ties it to you as the owner just in case it features on an episode of snakes in the city 

If you read between the lines in Ians post he was hinting that it may be cheaper to rehouse the snake in the UK and purchase a replacement in South Africa after the move.


----------



## Azure (Nov 4, 2021)

Thankyou so much for your help again. You really cleared up a lot of confusing things for me. And an episode of snakes in the city would not be good.


----------

